# Attestation of UK Certificate in Malaysia



## ktloh (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been searching around this forum, but no one seems to have faced my current situation.

I am a Malaysia who possess a UK Degree/Diploma, and i have accepted a job offer in Abu Dhabi.

However, i am having difficulty on the certificate attestation, below is the specific requirement from the employer.

***Certified True Copy of your University Degree duly stamped by the following institutions in the country received.

a. Ministry of Education

b. Ministry of Foreign Affairs

c. UAE Embassy


In my case, does it refer to Ministry of Education in UK, Ministry of Foreign Affairs in UK and UAE Embassy in UK?

Is there any agent who can help me on this? Or how can i get it done?

Any advise is very much appreciated. Thanks!


kt


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ktloh said:


> I have been searching around this forum, but no one seems to have faced my current situation.
> 
> I am a Malaysia who possess a UK Degree/Diploma, and i have accepted a job offer in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


As far as I am aware documents should be attested in the country they were issued, so in this case you need contact the relevant offices in the UK.

For a fee, you can use a service company in the UK to handle this for you. I suggest contacting Blair Consular Services, a company I have used myself Blair Consular Services - Specialised Consular Services to the World of Exports & Travel

-


----------



## ktloh (Aug 16, 2009)

Dear Elphaba,
Thanks a lot for your reply, i will email Blair and try to find out more details.

Added to your reputation. Thanks again


----------



## astatin (Sep 23, 2009)

*Faced with same problem*

Hi KTLOH,

I'm so glad I found this forum cause I'm faced with the exact situation !

Have you got it sorted out - if so, can you please let me know where and how you got the certified true copies of your certs ?

I called up the British Council in KL and they told me that they do not do certification 

I'm still not sure how to go about this and would appreciate all the help

Cheers




ktloh said:


> I have been searching around this forum, but no one seems to have faced my current situation.
> 
> I am a Malaysia who possess a UK Degree/Diploma, and i have accepted a job offer in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


----------

